# number of  positions available? And, any advice for the new girl?



## northern girl (30 Nov 2009)

Hey All - I've been cruising through this site for months and it's been so helpful...I just found out I've been merit listed for all three positions I applied for (Int Officer; Pub Affairs Officer and Armour Officer) and I know that decisions are being made right now about how many positions will be available come April 2010...I'm wondering if anyone knows how many positions were filled in each of these fields last year.

I'm going DEO - just graduated uni in April, and truthfully I'm hoping for armour because I think it would give me better prep for either of the other positions I applied for later on in my career...I've gotta say I'm a little nervous because there's so few women in combat - but I'm bright, have lots of heart, can rough it like a true northerner and grew up with 4 brothers...I hope this is enough to be given a fair chance to prove myself, but any advice about being an effective leader would be much appreciated.

I'm honoured to be here, look forward to meeting and working with some of you someday, and want to say thanks in advance for any info or advice.

Peace,
Northern Girl.


----------



## zybot (1 Dec 2009)

Hey there Northern Girl

I am planning to submit my application to the recruiting center in Quebec City this Thursday. I have been lurking here for awhile, trying to get as much info as possible before committing myself to the military. 

I am an old man (just turned 39)  :-[ but I`m in relatively good shape, (jog every morning to the kitchen to make a coffee - do one situp when I wake up each morning - stand, instead of sit in the shower, etc.) without huffing and puffing too much... ;D Just Kidding.  

But seriously, I plan to go DEO as well and my choices are, in order of what would interest me best, 1) Public Affairs Officer 2) Intel Officer 3) Personnel Selection Officer. Of these choices, I have no idea which ones, if any, are available as of now. Hopefully I`ll find out on Thursday. But I`m willing to wait until April, and seeing how I like performing administrative duties, I find these posts would best suit my personality style.

I am doing push-ups and sit-ups and running on a daily basis to prepare myself for the challenge to come.

Good luck

Zybot


----------



## Dombi (1 Dec 2009)

zybot said:
			
		

> I am an old man (just turned 39)  :-[ but I`m in relatively good shape, (jog every morning to the kitchen to make a coffee - do one situp when I wake up each morning - stand, instead of sit in the shower, etc.) without huffing and puffing too much... ;D Just Kidding.



I am glad to see other "old man" applying. I am 35 and dropped my application in August. My medical papers are in Borden now and my RC (Montreal) awaits the doctor to approve my stuff. If everything goes well, I should have my interview in December. I run and exercice daily too. We will have to keep up with much younger people in Basic. 

I wish you best of luck in you future project! 

Dombi


----------



## the_girlfirend (1 Dec 2009)

northern girl said:
			
		

> any advice about being an effective leader would be much appreciated.



I am new to this world as well... and I have to say that this book helped me a lot to understand what role I am playing and all the little important things to know. 170 pages... that you can read many times and even keep as a reference.

Good luck

http://www.amazon.ca/Small-Unit-Leadership-Commonsense-Approach/dp/0891411739


----------



## FDO (1 Dec 2009)

Currently there are NO openings for any of the occupations mentioned here.  They will likely open up in April of 2010 if we have any. If you want a better shot ay being in the CF as an officer you may want to look at the Navy trades.


----------



## the_girlfirend (1 Dec 2009)

Last time I checked aerospace controler was opened as well...
But April is coming by so fast... just wait and see.

Good luck


----------



## FDO (1 Dec 2009)

AEC is open with several spots. However, it also has the highest standard on CFAT. Which is why it still has several openings.


----------



## zybot (2 Dec 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Currently there are NO openings for any of the occupations mentioned here.  They will likely open up in April of 2010 if we have any. If you want a better shot ay being in the CF as an officer you may want to look at the Navy trades.



Well then.... :'( I`m willing to wait it out then. More time to get myself into better physical condition.

I haven`t yet decided what (sector???) of the military I will apply for, i.e. Navy, Army or Air Force. I plan to discuss this with my local recruiter on Thursday. I don`t have a preference. Here in Quebec, I have access to both Army and Naval personnel via Val Cartier and Montcalm. I have worked with people from both and have asked alot of questions, which in turn got me interested in this career.

I have always wanted to work for the Federal government and did the GRT (graduate recruitment test) and the SJT (situational judgement test) as well as the language proficiency test and scored well on all three. 45/55 93/100 and 45/50. I am hoping this will prepare me for the CFAT.

Thanks for the info.

Good luck to you Dombi.


----------



## northern girl (2 Dec 2009)

Hey you self-professed "old men" - not to worry, I'll be 31 soon - working out lots too and actually loving it - after sitting and reading for the past couple years while finishing up school I stopped being as active as I used to be, and it feels great to get it all back...muscle memory is a beautiful thing! I think lots of "older" people are considering the CF for a career change - it's exciting, challenging, and promises to be different from any other job/work environment.

"Girlfriend" thanks for the link - I'll be checking it out for sure....in thinking about leadership (perhaps there are other posts out there that I'll look into) I know I respond best to respect, clear and consistent expectations, and constructive criticism...and competition!

My brother is actually doing AEC - he's heading to Quebec for BOTC in January...he was also told he'd have to wait until April, but apparently a space opened up last-minute, so he's excited and we're all happy for him...His mind works much differently from mine - I don't think I could do the job, and really it's not what I want.

As to  positions opening up in April  I'm going to go back to the recruiting center today and check with the Captain...I know they took 2 DEO for Int last year and 7 in Public Affairs - they're obviously super competitive - I'm just wondering how many DEO applicants they had to choose from for those fields...As to Armour, I picked it because the Captain told me that this year (2009) Armour soldiers were in high demand, and he expected an increase in the need for  Armour officers to follow.  I really want to get into a Coyote and rip it up.

Anyway, thanks and good luck to all of you (keep standing in that shower zybot!) If I learn anything new today I`ll pop back in and let you know.

Later for now


----------



## armychick2009 (3 Dec 2009)

Holy crap, I had to re-read this a few times to make sure it wasn't ME who wrote it, haha! I usually use Northern Girl as my handle and I'm from your area as well!  Also looking to go into the same areas as you (sort of).

If you're interested in getting together for workouts or whatever, just let me know! I'm also 31... (lots of similarities!)

Also waiting (im)patiently for April! It doesn't seem to come fast enough, does it? No worries though as I'm using this time to try and finish getting fit as well!


----------



## Loachman (3 Dec 2009)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Holy crap, I had to re-read this a few times to make sure it wasn't ME who wrote it, haha! I usually use Northern Girl as my handle and I'm from your area as well!  Also looking to go into the same areas as you (sort of).



If you do discover that you are, in fact, the same person, please let us know so that we can ban you for having multiple accounts...


----------



## armychick2009 (3 Dec 2009)

Hi Loachman! 

Sorry, I didn't make myself clear in that post! Usually in other stuff (my MSN account, my emails, my geek forums on other sites) I use the handle Northern Girl. Here, I have just the one account -- armychick2009.  However, the similarities with "northerngirl" on this message board are pretty eerie! We're the same age, same potential trades, same city and with a brother in the forces also.... We just happen to be two separate and distinct northern girls from the same northern city at the same age... probably took the same college/university classes and probably even went to highschool together!

And obviously, have the same great taste in a future career!


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2009)

...and a delightfully German sense of humour


----------



## armychick2009 (3 Dec 2009)

Haha - I speak German too... *laughs*  (But, I'm not German)

Now, if SHE speaks German... that'd just be... beyond weird.


----------



## Loachman (3 Dec 2009)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't make myself clear in that post!



No, you were perfectly clear.

Apparently my little joke was not.

Don't worry - we've achieved our quota of bans for the day.


----------



## gcclarke (3 Dec 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> No, you were perfectly clear.
> 
> Apparently my little joke was not.
> 
> Don't worry - we've achieved our quota of bans for the day.



Reeaaallllyyy? Muahahahah! Let Chaos reign for the next 7 hours!


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Don't worry - we've achieved our quota of bans for the day.



Would "productivity goal" sound more nurturing than quota? < joke  >


----------



## northern girl (3 Dec 2009)

Armychick2009 I pm'd you - lol...the similarities are quite remarkable...let's get together and stick together over the next few months!

As an aside, are there really quotas for how many people should be kicked off the site each day?



[If anyone, for a second, took that as a serious question, THEY should be kicked off]

Go Northern Girls!


----------



## armychick2009 (3 Dec 2009)

Apparantly us northern girls can be a bit dense... but we make good soldiers I am told!

D'oh!

Definitely will get together!


----------



## Loachman (3 Dec 2009)

northern girl said:
			
		

> As an aside, are there really quotas for how many people should be kicked off the site each day?



Just the next one of you who starts a transgendered thread.

And I *know* that it's not going to be your other half.


----------



## mellian (5 Dec 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> AEC is open with several spots. However, it also has the highest standard on CFAT. Which is why it still has several openings.



Really? Good to know that whatever my CFAT results was, it was high enough for AEC as I passed all of my MOS choices.


----------



## northern girl (9 Jan 2010)

so with apologies for a bit of a delay in finding the answer to how many armour positions were available last year, I've now been told they accepted 11 candidates...still pretty tough competition, but aim high, right? My brother left for St. Jean today...good luck to everyone starting out.


----------



## armychick2009 (9 Jan 2010)

Hold tight, I'm certain you're going to get your trade of choice and a position... (remaining optimistic but you know me... I never settle for Plan B, neither should you!)


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2010)

Life and unemployment can be very disappointing.  Always have a Plan B; and even a Plan C.  Always plan ahead for any eventuality.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2010)

northern girl said:
			
		

> Armychick2009 I pm'd you - lol...the similarities are quite remarkable...*let's get together and stick together * over the next few months!



All righty - I'm just reading this thread. I don't know what you girls are doing wrong, but this has got to be some sort of new Army.ca record ...

I can't believe that Loachman, JM, George, JM, Loachman, George, Loachman or JM or George (or any of the other resident 'nice pervs') has neither stated that "this thread is useless without pics" nor demanded posting of pics yet. It's been a month already.

I am marking the date on my calendar.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jan 2010)

Pics? Hell, I've been biting my tongue since reading the thread's title!  >


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Pics? Hell, I've been biting my tongue since reading the thread's title!  >



Thinking about offering yourself up as their mentor were you?  >


----------



## Loachman (9 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I can't believe that Loachman, JM, George, JM, Loachman, George, Loachman or JM or George (or any of the other resident 'nice pervs')



"Perv"...?

_*Me*_...?

From where on earth, my dear, would you have come up with _*that*_ notion?

Besides, I doubt that there are any pics of interest yet, anyway.

I _*may*_ be interested in observing the first meeting, however.


----------



## GAP (9 Jan 2010)

Oh well....there goes another thread......


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jan 2010)

Well, we all know who's to blame   :nod:


----------



## armychick2009 (9 Jan 2010)

*laughs* OMG, you guys are hilarious. The problem is you guys don't know US very well. The two of us can most certainly keep up with the best of y'all, trust me! haha... but, with the "quota" of misfits being banned and the threat of the RED LOCKED THREAD OF DEATH, we're keepin' it clean.  We're the two most gutter-minded folk out there, believe me!

But... kudos on keeping your tongues bit (how painful they must be now!) and being somewhat adultish about it 


George? I've had plans B to Z for years. Don't worry, I can get a job anywhere in the civilian world if I had to so I'm not worried about that. I just would need to move from where I am currently located. But, I've learned that Plans (as it pertains to MY life... work life is totally different) NEVER work out and that just gets me disappointed. The past year of my life I've been assaulted at work (by two kids with weapons), quit that crappy job, moved back to where my common-law husband was just to have that end (military spouse), and then relocate back to my original community. Then, I ended the year with a bang when someone played chicken with my car just after christmas which should have been a fatal accident.  Despite all of these things happening, I am STILL sticking to a Plan A which is joining the forces. I could have got side-tracked anywhere along that path but I didn't. So, I guess that is what I mean by sticking to the guns... stay on the path of where you want to go and someday something will open up.  My old way of thinking would have been to throw up the white flag when the kids did the assault with weapons but, I didn't. I could have thrown it up too with leaving that job... or moving back to a broken marriage... or, with the car accident. I refuse to accept failure anywhere along the lines and sometimes it means having to take a bit of a detour to make sure the original Plan A happens... but Plan B means you failed somewhere. 

Sorry, a bit off topic! But, it's been working for me so far and I've never been so strong mentally, emotionally or physically. 

And for the pervs? Sexually too 

And... for the one who said he was waiting for pics from the first meeting? Um, we've been training together for over a month. Sorry, no pics were taken


----------



## MSEng314 (9 Jan 2010)

Good on you armychick, keep fighting the good fight! Best of Luck with your training!  :camo:


----------



## northern girl (9 Jan 2010)

So my mind is not permanently in the gutter, but I'll admit that references to "positions" "advice for the new girl" "stiff competition" etc. leaves the door wide open for (mis)interpretations and wild fantasy. I promise I"m just a down-home, honest, Irish catholic girl looking to do some good in the world, and hopefully blow some s&%t up along the way for extra fun.

I can be naive when it comes to jokes like this. Training aka indoctrination will be an experience.

And also, I posted a pic, but it does my triceps no justice.


----------



## forumdood007 (9 Jan 2010)

My experience so far in this process has shown me at least 3 levels of identifying "numbers of positions available".
The first was on the website where it indicated that there were positions "In Demand" which would indicate openings.
The second was in the recruiting office with a recruiter who cold check on their desktop computer which indicated a number with some sort of accuracy.
The third was the Career Counselor, in the same office, using what looks like the same system, but seems to have a "real" actual number of available positions.
All in all, made for some frustrating times for me along the way!


----------



## northern girl (10 Jan 2010)

hey forumdood - I had originally asked the question because the positions I had applied for in September had already been filled for the year - the CF offers a new round of positions beginning in April of this year...I was trying to figure out an approximate guess as to how many positions would become available at that time based on last years numbers...but yes, it can be confusing with so many sources offering info - I found dealing directly with my recruiting center was the most efficient and accurate...in the meantime this thread has come to offer some solid comic relief. 8)


----------



## tsokman (11 Jan 2010)

Any recruiters out there know when combat engineer and aviation tech will be open again and how many positions nationally there are for LCIS Tech...

Intelligence officer they told me they took 3 last year and they were all PHD's....


----------



## Otis (11 Jan 2010)

Forumdood:

The website is not as up-to-date as the info at the CFRC simply because it cannot be updated daily (that would require information to be compiled at the end of every day from across the country and then some IT guy to work in the middle of the night to update the website, and that just ain't gonna happen.

The numbers your Recruiter gave you was probably from our quick cheat sheets which are updated every two weeks or so, the number from the MCC are directly from the positions available in our Recruiting Information System. The reason the recruiters don't give you the numbers from the CFRIMS is that every trade, every element has a different code to look up and that takes time. We're trying to help as many people as possible ... and for some trades I'd have to look up all three elements to give you accurate numbers of how many positions are available in a given trade ... it's much easier to use the complied cheat sheet and give you approximates ... 90% of the time, those numbers will suffice to aid you in making a decision.

tsokman:

No guarantees, but we anticipate Combat Eng and Aviation Tech opening in April ... LCIS still has a LOT of positions nationally...Intelligence officer is quite popular with few positions ... I personally think it's because people think they're going to get to do stuff like on TV, which I don't think is the case in real life at all, but I don't know the reasons for getting into it or what they really do for sure.


----------



## tsokman (11 Jan 2010)

ok thanks...im going LCIS Tech...so there are apparently alot of positions available for 2010...what is the policy on OT before or during your QL3's...not that im not hardcore psyched about LCIS Tech but just to be safe...would it increase the length of your IVE...


----------



## Occam (12 Jan 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> ok thanks...im going LCIS Tech...so there are apparently alot of positions available for 2010...what is the policy on OT before or during your QL3's...not that im not hardcore psyched about LCIS Tech but just to be safe...would it increase the length of your IVE...



OTing before or during your QL3 isn't normally done.  If you think about it, they just hired you to fill in a position in a trade which requires personnel.  OTs prior to or during QL3 training aren't unheard of, but you had better have a bloody good reason and even then it would be rare that it's granted.  If you fail training, because you don't grasp the math for example, a compulsory OT is a possibility, if you aren't a total screwup.  An OT would not change the terms of your VIE (which is what I think you meant).


----------



## tsokman (12 Jan 2010)

ok thanks...thats what I meant say you flunk POET would they offer you another trade and would they choose it for you...would they still give you something like combat engineer or aviation tech..


----------



## Occam (12 Jan 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> ok thanks...thats what I meant say you flunk POET would they offer you another trade and would they choose it for you...would they still give you something like combat engineer or aviation tech..



They might offer you a choice between two or three trades, but failing POET would see a lot of trades disappear off the list.  Only the PSO would be able to tell you what would remain for choices if you demonstrated difficulty with advanced math, for example.


----------



## tsokman (12 Jan 2010)

what if you tried to OT during POET...say if you figured out "hey shucks Im gonna fail POET" would you still be able to get combat engineer or weapons tech land or even aviation tech...which are not POET based...Or would you be better off VRing or would that be held against you if you reapply...cause they told me I could OT or CT but on more research I found its not that easy or for sure...you might be offered infantry or something hahaha...


----------



## Occam (12 Jan 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> what if you tried to OT during POET...say if you figured out "hey shucks Im gonna fail POET" would you still be able to get combat engineer or weapons tech land or even aviation tech...which are not POET based...Or would you be better off VRing or would that be held against you if you reapply...cause they told me I could OT or CT but on more research I found its not that easy or for sure...you might be offered infantry or something hahaha...



See reply #38 in this thread for your answer.

If you have any ideas about deliberately bombing the course in order to get a COT to another trade, you'd better be a good actor - because if they find out you're doing so, you'll fall into that "complete screwup" category and find yourself in the middle of a 5(f) release.


----------



## tsokman (12 Jan 2010)

no i meant what if youre half way through POET and you know youre not doing too well...can you OT in that situation before you fail....


----------



## Occam (12 Jan 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> no i meant what if youre half way through POET and you know youre not doing too well...can you OT in that situation before you fail....





			
				Occam said:
			
		

> *OTing before or during your QL3 isn't normally done.  If you think about it, they just hired you to fill in a position in a trade which requires personnel.  OTs prior to or during QL3 training aren't unheard of, but you had better have a bloody good reason and even then it would be rare that it's granted.*  If you fail training, because you don't grasp the math for example, a compulsory OT is a possibility, if you aren't a total screwup.  An OT would not change the terms of your VIE (which is what I think you meant).


----------

